# last cast of trout season



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

fished all weekend hoping for some bigger browns which never showed themselves. however, i couldnt think of a better way to end the season than to land this rare little guy on what was then decided to be my last cast. what a striking fish the tiger trout is when seen in real life, i hope everyone gets a chance to catch and admire one some day.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

Tiger Trout? Very cool looking fish. What IS it? I could'nt find any info in the DNR stocking report. I'm guessing brown x brook. And where do they come from? Any info appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow very nice. That fish was caught in Michigan?


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have heard of those being caught in Michigan before. That has got to be so rare. I have never caught or seen one in person. Nice catch!


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Yup, they are a neat fish. One from a few years ago. Unfortunately a very bad pic from a disposable camera.










And another from a friend who caught it somewhere near Vancouver...











I have a feeling you are about to see a flood of tiger photos...


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

maak said:


> Tiger Trout? Very cool looking fish. What IS it? I could'nt find any info in the DNR stocking report. I'm guessing brown x brook. And where do they come from? Any info appreciated. Thanks.


from wikipedia: "The *tiger trout* (_Salmo trutta_ X _Salvelinus fontinalis_) is a sterile, intergeneric hybrid of the brown trout (_Salmo trutta_) and the brook trout (_Salvelinus fontinalis_). The name derives from the pronounced vermiculations, evoking the stripes of a tiger. It is a rare phenomenon in the wild, with the brook trout having 84 chromosomes and the brown trout 80.[1] "

i dont know if michigan dnr has or hasnt stocked them. doubtful in this stream, they dont plant it with anything.




Boardman Brookies said:


> Wow very nice. That fish was caught in Michigan?


yep that is a michigan fish. landed it up near the headwaters of an unmentionable trib.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Wow very cool! I didnt know those existed. Now I gotta catch one


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks for the pics, I caught a little one this summer on a small NW stream. I felt kinda stupid staring at this fish in my hand not having a clue what it was.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

VERY cool fish!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice post i need to start searching for some Tiger's


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool & very rare. I've only caught a few in my entire life.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

back in the summer of '91, I was 15 yrs old. Hooked a funny looking fish that fought like mad on a panther martin spinner and lost it at the net. Exactly one week later during a thunderstom I hooked another trout on the same spinner at the same hole but it made it to the net this time. I immediately knew what it was because I saw a pic of a tiger trout in a book that I had. Kept it and my mom and dad paid for the taxidermy job. It is hanging up in their basement right next to a mount of one of my biggest Mich. brook trout.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

IMO, you best chance at a tiger is in the Driftless Area of WI.


----------



## fishalotbob (Apr 19, 2007)

Awesome fish! Can definately say never seen on of those!


----------

